# Ungültiges Format der web_id.



## Lampo (20. Dez. 2007)

Was bedeutet es? Wer kann bitte helfen?


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

Wann erhältst Du diese Fehlermeldung und welche ISPConfig Version verwendest Du?


----------



## Lampo (20. Dez. 2007)

ich verwende folgende Version ISPConfig 2.2.18. Da ich keine Menu (Recht) im Web-FTP erhalte, klicke ich auf das Welt-Symbol und erhalte die Fehlermeldung


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

Wie groß ist denn die Webseite? Wenn sie viele Unterordner hat, kann es einige Zeit dauern, bis das Menu links aufgebaut ist, da er erst alle Ordner rekursiv per FTP einliest.

Bei großen Webs solltest Du besser einen normalen FTP Client nehmen.


----------

